# PE license number in PA



## Firas0 (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what letter E stands for at the end of PA PE license number? they are typically PE###### but I saw a job stamped by PE######E

I couldn't tell if that means the engineer background was in Electrical or if it is PA older style in licensing.


----------



## slickjohannes (Jun 13, 2014)

It is not for electrical- three of my references are mechanical and got their PE around the early 90's or earlier. Another reference of mine got his (electrical) PE in the late 90's or early 00's and he doesn't have any alpha character.

I think it is just the older format of PE registration number...


----------



## slickjohannes (Jun 13, 2014)

I should have been mores specific-

*three of my references are mechanical and got their PE around the early 90's or earlier AND HAVE THE 'E' FOLLOWING THEIR NUMBER.


----------



## bradlelf (Jun 13, 2014)

There are multiple suffix designations such as K, E, L R ... what they mean i have no idea. I believe the "R" series is for retired.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jun 25, 2014)

E means engineer...i think S means surveyor.


----------

